# Who's Your Favorite Local Band?



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

There's a lot of good talent out there promoting their own music via MP3 downloads, CD's, and YouTube videos. Here's WT Feaster, one of my favorite local bands performing live


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Another favorite local band of mine is _Jennie Devoe_. She's got quite the personality, and writes extremely entertaining newsletters when she's not writing songs. Best of all, she CARES about the sound quality of her albums. I don't know how she does it, but her CD's sonics are on par with the Audioquest label IMHO.


----------

